# Roamer Anfibio



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Just bought a Roamer Anfibio off the bay.are the any good? bought on impulse after a few jars,but it as turned up and looks and works great.new to this watch stuff..any input


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Ahh, your in good company here for the 'bought this after a few' club.

Not heard of this perticular model before, any chance of a picture?


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

I think I know the one you mean, I was thinking of bidding, but it wasn't quite my preferred style of watch.

Anfibio refers to 'waterproof'. Most Roamers were waterproof since about 1953(?) when Roamer patented the 'BrevetÃ©' (that's French for patented) waterproof case. The Anfibios were a variation on the case design. I think 100m became the standard for Roamers, but I'm not certain.

Let's see a picture, then..?


----------



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

i'll have a go at a few pics for tomorrow,wish me look.

roamer man i think you would be happy,looks better live than it does in the pics,time keeping good against a casio dig,give or take a few seconds over 20 hrs.....dan


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I had an Anfibio once had a different case to the norm as Roamerman says , it also had a unusual micro rotor auto movement in the one i had

cheers

Andy


----------



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Roamer Man said:


> I think I know the one you mean, I was thinking of bidding, but it wasn't quite my preferred style of watch.
> 
> Anfibio refers to 'waterproof'. Most Roamers were waterproof since about 1953(?) when Roamer patented the 'BrevetÃ©' (that's French for patented) waterproof case. The Anfibios were a variation on the case design. I think 100m became the standard for Roamers, but I'm not certain.
> 
> Let's see a picture, then..?


----------



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Roamer Man said:


> I think I know the one you mean, I was thinking of bidding, but it wasn't quite my preferred style of watch.
> 
> Anfibio refers to 'waterproof'. Most Roamers were waterproof since about 1953(?) when Roamer patented the 'BrevetÃ©' (that's French for patented) waterproof case. The Anfibios were a variation on the case design. I think 100m became the standard for Roamers, but I'm not certain.
> 
> Let's see a picture, then..?


----------



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Roamer Man said:


> I think I know the one you mean, I was thinking of bidding, but it wasn't quite my preferred style of watch.
> 
> Anfibio refers to 'waterproof'. Most Roamers were waterproof since about 1953(?) when Roamer patented the 'BrevetÃ©' (that's French for patented) waterproof case. The Anfibios were a variation on the case design. I think 100m became the standard for Roamers, but I'm not certain.
> 
> Let's see a picture, then..?


here's some pix's only took me 5 hours to sus out how to upload em


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

danboy said:


> Roamer Man said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see a picture, then..?
> ...


I find with Photobucket that copying and pasting directly in this panel is a fast way to insert photos, rather than using the img icon, which I've always found doesn't work.

Anyway, that case looks nice and free of scratches, must have been polished up. Date-wise it's the cushion case, and the second hand looks the same as on my 1972 Rockshell, but curiously the numerals look more the older style. Could be it's a hybrid? What the heck, so long as it works though..what does it matter.

Do you know what movement it has, it might say on the back.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Here are a couple of pics of a RA-issue Roamer for comparison.



















I agree that the posted watch seems sort of a mixed bag and the radial brushed case has definitely been polished.


----------

